# The Angry Marines Army



## Mrchaos

*THE ANGRY MARINES*​
_"Lo, in the histories of the many Chapters of the Adeptus Astartes, every Primarch listed that has ever come across my sage and learned eye has found root and home upon a planet, which hath shaped and set in stone the character of that warrior of the Emperor that he would become. 

Therefore, one must give pause to the Primarch of our brothers, the Angry Marines, that great warrior of rage for he hath never fell upon a planet. Nay! But he was borne upon the ethers and drifts of space, alone in his capsule save for a discarded copy of Battletoads III that the Emperor had thrown out, a legendary artifact that had fueled research into vast weapons of war that it might be unmade and erased from history. 

When the capsule had finally been rammed into a drifting hulk of an old Imperial battleship, it is said that the Primarch was so enraged and frustrated with the vile game that he headbutted out the Adam's apple of the first survivor that he encountered, and thereafter killed every inhabitant with the remnants of the dying initial combatant." 

-Historian Nwabudike
Histories of the Ill-favored Chapters_


The Angry Marines are a /tg/ homebrew Chapter of the Space Marines. They are angry for the Emprah. All the time. Angry Marine tactics focus on getting into melee as quickly as possible, and proceeding to open up several crates of _y'xa'uk_ YOU in the direction of the enemies of the Imperium.

The Angry Marines employ a variety of weapons notably different to the standard Space Marine arsenal. This includes dual power fists, power feet, power bats, power wrenches, and even the Predator Angrinator, a modified version of the Predator Whirlwind artillery tank that fires the Angry Marines themselves directly into the enemy ranks.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yes, I think it's time I started the Angry Marines. I will focus on a small force at the moment. Please bear in mind this blog will contain lots of foul words and !CAPSLOCK! 


So here's a go at the Angry Squad (Tactical Squad)




Angry Marines Apothecary (with dual heavy flamers) for the Angry Marine Command Squad.


----------



## Tossidin

:angry::ireful2::angry:

Angry marines ftw. Liking the dual flamer, screams awsome a long way :grin:

Now just get to paintng 'em


----------



## shaantitus

Looking forward to seeing a marine with a power foot. Very cool


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

OMG this is what I've been waiting for. This is going to be wicked dude, good luck !!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

shaantitus said:


> Looking forward to seeing a marine with a power foot. Very cool


Seconded.k: I think you should make this a top priority!


----------



## liforrevenge

This log are win!

hurry up and get this stuff painted so I can drool over them!

Those dual heavy flamers are great, but how are they attached? I can't figure it out. I thought they went with his arms at first but I don't think so now.


----------



## Varakir

Already prepped for sheer awesomeness, can't wait to see some angry marines :biggrin:

Not sure if you've seen these before, but i always thought they'd be perfect for angry marine weapons:

http://www.hasslefreeminiatures.co.uk/range.php?range_id=39&subcat_id=17

Chainsword cricket bat conversion, you know you want to.


----------



## smidge222

lol awsum im liking the power wrench lol like everyone else i cant wait for the power foot should give him fleet with it hah


----------



## whiplash308

I'm very scared to see this in battle haha


----------



## liforrevenge

Varakir said:


> Already prepped for sheer awesomeness, can't wait to see some angry marines :biggrin:
> 
> Not sure if you've seen these before, but i always thought they'd be perfect for angry marine weapons:
> 
> http://www.hasslefreeminiatures.co.uk/range.php?range_id=39&subcat_id=17
> 
> Chainsword cricket bat conversion, you know you want to.


Power Hockey Stick = instant high five


----------



## Azwraith

totally awesome ... ALWAYS ANGRY ALL THE TIME!


----------



## Mrchaos

Oh if only it was a box set. XD



And the finished Angry Marine Apothecary.




Powerfeets will be done. After the Tactical squad hehe.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

OMG that box looks wicked. I can just see it on the shelves in GW lol.

Awesome looking apothocary, cant wait to see more.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Great job on the apothecary. Very smooth finish.


----------



## Mrchaos

Sneak peak of what's ahead.


----------



## Azwraith

oh oh oh oh!!!! nerd-gasim..


----------



## Blammer

I will be following this.

(pst: :angry::wink


----------



## Mrchaos

First 5 is done.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Simply Amazing.


----------



## liforrevenge

Do my eyes deceive me or does that marine's shoulder pad say "FUUU"?


----------



## dthwish09

the details on the sholder pads is absolutly awesomely 
this is a really cool idea and its great to see people branching from typical chapters and get down to being creative and having fun

+rep for you good sir, continue inspiring us all


----------



## Emporers Champion

This...is...terraaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Chaosrider

Azwraith said:


> oh oh oh oh!!!! nerd-gasim..


i fully agree.


----------



## Mrchaos

_“Rage is a hell of an anesthetic.”_

*-Zaeed Massani*


----------



## Drazilek

I'm sure I'm not the only one that thinks GW need to take a look at your boxes and realise they made a mistake when marketing them. I say you should apply for lead box designer!

Models look awesome, bright, vivid and really crisp. Good work, sire.

-Draz


----------



## LukeValantine

Beautiful models (To bad I despise the whole angry marine concept).


----------



## shaantitus

Varakir said:


> Already prepped for sheer awesomeness, can't wait to see some angry marines :biggrin:
> 
> Not sure if you've seen these before, but i always thought they'd be perfect for angry marine weapons:
> 
> http://www.hasslefreeminiatures.co.uk/range.php?range_id=39&subcat_id=17
> 
> Chainsword cricket bat conversion, you know you want to.





liforrevenge said:


> Power Hockey Stick = instant high five


Angry marines Casey Jones.


----------



## liforrevenge

shaantitus said:


> Angry marines Casey Jones.


Make it happen NOW


----------



## Mrchaos

Angry Marines Belligerent Engine RAARGH!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I can only see a pic of the back


----------



## scubamansam

me too i want to see whats crushing the marine lol:biggrin:


----------



## V.Valorum

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I can only see a pic of the back


That's 'cuz it's mooning you.


----------



## Mrchaos

Huh that's wierd... here's the image.


----------



## dthwish09

best space marine army ever!
strickly because of that dreadnaught


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Dude that's wicked. I was not expecting the angry face lol.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mrchaos

Cheers ppl, I need to put the Angry Marines on hold, oh but here's something the Angry Marines hate.


----------



## wombat_tree

Finally someone is making an army of Angry Marines! :yahoo: +rep

EDIT: Are you using the Space Marine codex or the Angry Marine one? (yes the Angry Marines have their very own codex)


----------



## Mrchaos

wombat_tree said:


> Finally someone is making an army of Angry Marines! :yahoo: +rep
> 
> EDIT: Are you using the Space Marine codex or the Angry Marine one? (yes the Angry Marines have their very own codex)



Angry Marines Codex of course.


----------



## Mrchaos

*Angry Marines Belligerent Engine*

Even in death I still RAGE!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

That's... epic win on a stick. I personally love the "Suck This!" shoulder pad.

Terrific work.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Stunning, but I've come to expect nothing less.


----------



## Mrchaos

The Angry Marine Chaplain



His pose is angry enough, I just gave him a commissar hat.

Oh and working on the next Angry Squad, here is the sergeant.



And the Angry Marines 1000 points list.

HQ

Commander
Chief 
Pair of Power Fists

-95

Chapter Chaplain
Brusiarch 
PowerFist 

-110

Troops

Angry Squad (Attached Chaplain)
1 Sergeant with Pair of Powerfists 
8 Marines 
3 Power Weapons 

-255

Angry Squad (Attached Commander)
1 Sergeant with Pair of Powerfists 
8 Marines 
3 Power Weapons 

-255

Heavy

Belligerent Engine 115

Transport

Predator Angrinator 
Auxillary Launchers 

-130

Drop Pod 40

Total
-1000


----------



## subtlejoe

Oh and working on the next Angry Squad, here is the sergeant.


[/QUOTE]

Ron Burgundy!!! lol
2 tickets to the gun show.


----------



## Graf Spee

Mrchaos said:


> _“Rage is a hell of an anesthetic.”_
> 
> *-Zaeed Massani*


das it actually say "Verärgerte Gruppe" in german? that's hilarious :laugh: 
you should make it "Wütende Einheit". otherwise it would translate "slightly angered group".. :mrgreen:

awesome work dude. have some rep..


----------



## Go0se

im not sure if i love or hate this.. but either way the paint jobs are fantastic!


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Nice work mate, But I thought you said you were making the Power foot after the first squad was painted. :grin:


----------



## Mrchaos

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Nice work mate, But I thought you said you were making the Power foot after the first squad was painted. :grin:


I'll post pics of the power foot marines soon. I'm in the process of making a Power Foldable Chair!


----------



## warsmith7752

Mrchaos said:


> I'll post pics of the power foot marines soon. I'm in the process of making a Power Foldable Chair!


??????????the chair??????? ALWAYS ANGRY ALL THE TIME:angry::angry::angry: i can safely say im ANGRY your list doesnt have an angry marine whirlwind:angry:.


----------



## Varakir

warsmith7752 said:


> ??????????the chair??????? ALWAYS ANGRY ALL THE TIME:angry::angry::angry: i can safely say im ANGRY your list doesnt have an angry marine whirlwind:angry:.


Who wants to launch pansy-ass missiles when you can launch angry marines?


----------



## warsmith7752

Varakir said:


> Who wants to launch pansy-ass missiles when you can launch angry marines?



Its them that i meant:laugh:


----------



## Chaosrider

this is amazing stuff. keep it up!


----------

